# London, baby!



## Schrody (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi guys! I know you probably didn't miss me, but I missed you!  Had a great time in London  Here are some pics from my trip, all of them are re-sized because they're just too big  So, what's new with you? 

Some building, I don't know what it is, maybe some of you will know







Abbey Road and the famous crosswalk






Big Ben + Thames






Buckingham Palace






London Eye






Natural History Museum






Famous Diplodocus at the entrance






Dodo bird






Giant (extinct) sloth






Shakespeare's Globe Theatre






Tower of London






Westminster Abbey






Squirrel from Hyde Park






All in all, London is beautiful and a big city, few days is just not enough to see it all.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm glad you had a good time and I am glad you're back. You took a picture of the Globe theatre. I so loved going there when I was still living in London. Did you visit St. James park?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll have you know I missed you and so did TK as you may see in your PM box.

Tried to keep your threads going. Hope it is all okay. :cat:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 24, 2014)

Mistique said:


> I'm glad you had a good time and I am glad you're back. You took a picture of the Globe theatre. I so loved going there when I was still living in London. Did you visit St. James park?



No, we didn't have the time, we only saw Hyde Park and Primrose Hill 

EDIT: My "hubby" just said we were at the St. James park. We saw squirrels there too  



mrmustard615 said:


> I'll have you know I missed you and so did TK as you may see in your PM box.
> 
> Tried to keep your threads going. Hope it is all okay. :cat:



Yeah, I saw it.  Thank you


----------



## Mistique (Oct 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> No, we didn't have the time, we only saw Hyde Park and Primrose Hill



Oh, that is a shame, but those other two are nice as well.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 24, 2014)

Mistique said:


> Oh, that is a shame, but those other two are nice as well.



The whole London is beautiful


----------



## Mistique (Oct 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> The whole London is beautiful



No, not all of it. During my work I have seen parts of it that aren't beautiful at all.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 24, 2014)

I MISSED YOU SCHRODY!

Welcome back and thanks for sharing the photos of the trip ^.^


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh wow! I didn't see the pic of Abbey Road. Very impressive. :cheers:


----------



## dither (Oct 25, 2014)

Schrody, i'm impressed, with your photographic skills.
Having said that, you've probably got a decent camera.
But credit to ya.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 25, 2014)

Mistique said:


> No, not all of it. During my work I have seen parts of it that aren't beautiful at all.



I can imagine. I guess every town has its bad side 



Bishop said:


> I MISSED YOU SCHRODY!
> 
> Welcome back and thanks for sharing the photos of the trip ^.^



Missed you too, Bish. And all of you  



dither said:


> Schrody, i'm impressed, with your photographic skills.
> Having said that, you've probably got a decent camera.
> But credit to ya.



Actually, I'm a terrible photographer, they only look good because they were taken outside - daylight makes everything looks good  It was taken with the phone camera, so it's not that good :scratch:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 25, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I
> Actually, I'm a terrible photographer, they only look good because they were taken outside - daylight makes everything looks good  It was taken with the phone camera, so it's not that good :scratch:




Pretty good phone camera. I could never take pictures like that


----------



## Schrody (Oct 25, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Pretty good phone camera. I could never take pictures like that



LOL. Just a regular smartphone, nothing special  Love the smiley


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 25, 2014)

Schrody said:


> LOL. Just a regular smartphone, nothing special  Love the smiley





Yeah, I'm trying to keep that thread active beings we're the only two using it.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 25, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to keep that thread active beings we're the only two using it.



Oh, I'm sure we're not the only ones using it


----------



## dither (Oct 25, 2014)

Phone-camera?
Wow!
Nice one.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 26, 2014)

One important thing: when in London, do not, I repeat, do NOT use EasyBus, just google experiences of the satisfied customers.


----------



## dither (Oct 26, 2014)

I've never spent any time in London.
The few times i have been there were always en route to some place else.

I DO miss the old St. Pancras though.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 26, 2014)

Schrody said:


> One important thing: when in London, do not, I repeat, do NOT use EasyBus, just google experiences of the satisfied customers.





So you are saying the bus in London is not so easy? :-k


----------



## escorial (Oct 26, 2014)

glad you enjoyed the smoke shrody


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 26, 2014)

Argh. As much as I love the rugged nature of Canuckville, Canada, I wish I lived in Europe. It would be awesome to travel around with relative ease. I am very jealous 

Great photos, btw! London sure looks purdy.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> Argh. As much as I love the rugged nature of Canuckville, Canada, I wish I lived in Europe. It would be awesome to travel around with relative ease. I am very jealous
> .



I have a daughter who lives in Norwich, England. She says it is great for travel. Europe is close, fast and cheap. I think I would be more inclined to travel if it were that easy.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 26, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> So you are saying the bus in London is not so easy? :-k



Oh musty. The company name is Easy Bus, and no one's pleased with it. We had the honor to ride with them. Never again. 



escorial said:


> glad you enjoyed the smoke shrody



What smoke?  Then again, it was cloudy :lol:



Guy Faukes said:


> Argh. As much as I love the rugged nature of Canuckville, Canada, I wish I lived in Europe. It would be awesome to travel around with relative ease. I am very jealous
> 
> Great photos, btw! London sure looks purdy.



Thanks  Yeah, London is not the worst place to live  I really liked the town, but the life there is pretty expensive. Then again, where isn't?

- - - Updated - - -



Blade said:


> I have a daughter who lives in Norwich, England. She says it is great for travel. Europe is close, fast and cheap. I think I would be more inclined to travel if it were that easy.



It's not that cheap  I mean, not all Europe is cheap. Eastern Europe yes, but the rest...  And who are you kidding having a daughter? A young man like yourself


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 26, 2014)

Blade said:


> I have a daughter who lives in Norwich, England. She says it is great for travel. Europe is close, fast and cheap. I think I would be more inclined to travel if it were that easy.



You have a daughter? *looks at your About Me section* Huh... two, in fact. Sorry, I just didn't expect someone with a username "Blade" would have six kids. You can never judge, I suppose. 

And ditto. Honestly, there are some decent spots in our own continent that warrant visiting. If there were cheap and readily accessed, I wouldn't mind zipping around. 



Schrody said:


> Thanks  Yeah, London is not the worst place to live  I really liked the town, but the life there is pretty expensive. Then again, where isn't



I'm sure there are some developing nations where you can easily get by on pennies a day. If you'd *want* to live there is another issue entirely


----------



## Schrody (Oct 27, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> I'm sure there are some developing nations where you can easily get by on pennies a day. If you'd *want* to live there is another issue entirely



No thanks, my country is enough. And no, it's not _that _cheap. Well, maybe for foreigners


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

Almost any country is cheap compared to parts of the US these days with the possible exception of Canada and/or Western Europe


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 27, 2014)

Schrody said:


> ...Some building, I don't know what it is, maybe some of you will know.....



I lol'd.  I can see you in London, viewing that building, and saying to yourself "_I don't know what it is, but I shall take a picture of it!"_ 

Welcome back!


----------



## TKent (Oct 27, 2014)

Great pics!  Oh my, I only visited once but we stayed within a block of Hyde park. Those squirrels were bolder and bigger than any I've ever encountered...Scary little things, take the peanuts right out of your hand.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 27, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Thanks  Yeah, London is not the worst place to live  I really liked the town, but the life there is pretty expensive. Then again, where isn't?



London can be both expensive and cheap depending on where you are in London. I saw a flat in the center of London that was about 3000 pounds a week in rent, but had a swimmingpool next to the livingroom (why on earth you would want that I don't know). I have also known that there are flats in the Gascoigne estate in Barking where rent is about 70 pounds a week, but in that case you get rats as co-tenants and holes in your walls.

- - - Updated - - -



TKent said:


> Great pics!  Oh my, I only visited once but we stayed within a block of Hyde park. Those squirrels were bolder and bigger than any I've ever encountered...Scary little things, take the peanuts right out of your hand.



That's scary? I would go to St. James Park just to feed the squirrels. They were so cute!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 28, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> I lol'd.  I can see you in London, viewing that building, and saying to yourself "_I don't know what it is, but I shall take a picture of it!"_
> 
> Welcome back!



Thanks, Mork. Actually, that's not the first time I took a picture of an unknown building to me  



Mistique said:


> London can be both expensive and cheap depending on where you are in London. I saw a flat in the center of London that was about 3000 pounds a week in rent, but had a swimmingpool next to the livingroom (why on earth you would want that I don't know). I have also known that there are flats in the Gascoigne estate in Barking where rent is about 70 pounds a week, but in that case you get rats as co-tenants and holes in your walls.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



We stayed in Acton, I assume that's like a suburb, not too expensive  Now, Primrose Hill... you should see those houses. Beautiful.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Thanks, Mork. Actually, that's not the first time I took a picture of an unknown building to me
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed in Acton, I assume that's like a suburb, not too expensive  Now, Primrose Hill... you should see those houses. Beautiful.



A primrose hill house for rent: http://www.property24.com/to-rent/primrose-hill/germiston/gauteng/1739/102276467?Branded=false at only 16.000 pounds. Who said it was expensive, huh?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 28, 2014)

The first photo is of Admiralty Arch at the top of The Mall, which, in its turn, ends at Buck House, as we Londoners know it.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 28, 2014)

Mistique said:


> A primrose hill house for rent: http://www.property24.com/to-rent/primrose-hill/germiston/gauteng/1739/102276467?Branded=false at only 16.000 pounds. Who said it was expensive, huh?



Hey, I didn't check prices, I was told it's expensive  



Bloggsworth said:


> The first photo is of Admiralty Arch at the top of The Mall, which, in its turn, ends at Buck House, as we Londoners know it.



The mystery is solved. Thanks!


----------



## dither (Oct 28, 2014)

The one sight that will stay with ME forever is the Albert memorial.
Was totally bowled over by it.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 28, 2014)

dither said:


> The one sight that will stay with ME forever is the Albert memorial.
> Was totally bowled over by it.



It is indeed a _tour de force_ and its recent renovation has made it shine in a drab world.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Hey, I didn't check prices, I was told it's expensive
> 
> Well, this one was 16.000 a month (at least I think it's per month) in rent. I imagine they told you right


----------



## Schrody (Oct 28, 2014)

dither said:


> The one sight that will stay with ME forever is the Albert memorial.
> Was totally bowled over by it.



That's in Hyde park, right? 



Mistique said:


> Schrody said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I didn't check prices, I was told it's expensive
> ...


----------



## Mistique (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> That's in Hyde park, right?
> 
> Yeah, but it's R 16,000 not pounds. Unless the sign for pounds is R, which I don't think it is. Maybe Rupee?



I think that R might stand for rent


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 28, 2014)

Does England have a money exchange besides pound and shilling (and the Euro of course)?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 28, 2014)

Mistique said:


> I think that R might stand for rent



Might be 



mrmustard615 said:


> Does England have a money exchange besides pound and shilling (and the Euro of course)?



England, UK, are using only pounds, not Euros. As far as I know  Don't know about shillings, they have pennies


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Might be
> 
> 
> 
> England, UK, are using only pounds, not Euros. As far as I know  Don't know about shillings, they have pennies




We have pennies in the US too, not that they're worth anything, mind you :cyclops:


----------



## Blade (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, but it's R 16,000 not pounds. Unless the sign for pounds is R, which I don't think it is. Maybe Rupee?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



R could be Rands (South Africa) 



mrmustard615 said:


> We have pennies in the US too, not that they're worth anything, mind you :cyclops:



In Canada we got rid of ours. Just a bother.:lemo:


----------

